# It's been two years-remembering it



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

I can't hold it in anymore.
It will be on Sunday
I remember the day is if it was last week. My math teacher told us to have a great day being that it was Friday the 13th. At recess we were called in and the School was put on secure perimeter. During the day there were just rumors that there was a school shooting but no adult would confirm it. I got home my mom had a scared voice while she told us that I gunman had gone into my cousin's school, Arapahoe, at the time it was said two were injured, one girl severely. We packed that afternoon but we couldn't exactly, maybe a thing or two before we needed to check the news. My mom got a call from him on his brother's phone and it was known he was okay. That night when we got to our Mountain house he was out playing hockey. We went to bed, but I don't exactly fall asleep quickly. When he got back I faked being asleep but smiled knowing he was there and okay. The following morning going to skiing he told us about it.
I have hid saying the school name and mentioned that something happened


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2015)

Glad your cousin was ok.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 10, 2015)

Aww! That must have been especially scary, since family members were involved!   Glad you guys were safe!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, we only hear about it. But then it happenes and that day will live on. Only specific moments though. I am sad to say I ave forgotten most of the car ride when he toldus about what happened


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2015)

Glad  your cousin was OK.
Sorry you had to deal with something so scary.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Glad  your cousin was OK.
> Sorry you had to deal with something so scary.


Thanks, we were thinking he would be okay, but there was still that nervous feeling


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh gosh. I'm glad he was ok. That must have been a real scare.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 11, 2015)

WEll, I am first glad he is ok. Second, it is one of the scariest things to go through and you should not have to hold it in and go through it alone. If you are feeling sad, upset or just having a painful memory, you should talk it out with your family, friends or even us on here  You will not be judged or made to feel it is silly for feeling the way you do no matter how silly you feel about it. I learned this the hard way after dealing through my pain alone.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2015)

I am not afraid to talk about it. It is just a day that won't be forgotten


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2015)

And, remember the post in my journal about my cousin and cross country? That is the cousin


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 11, 2015)

That is good  And I do remember. It is most certainly a sobering memory.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2015)

Now while I say this here, I would never mention a thing about it to my cousin, I don't want it to bring back the bad memory for him


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 11, 2015)

What a scary thing to go through, glad your cousin wasn't physically harmed, but I'm sure it's something he'll always remember.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 11, 2015)

there's a day or two like this for us all. It's good to remember these days to be grateful. But do not dwell there long.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm sure it is. There was something said to his Dad's friend last year from him about it, but that was because his Dad's friend had been involved in something. Though none of us will really say anything to each other about it, we won't forget it. Last year after thanking my friends mom flee taking that necessary things as a dispatcher, I got a helmet sticker of the new thing, I know he saw it but I didn't say a thing about it


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2015)

promiseacres said:


> there's a day or two like this for us all. It's good to remember these days to be grateful. But do not dwell there long.


Yeah, it is good to remember when sore of in pain to not feel it but it can't be all that's on our mind. I only think about it every now and then but have gotten over all that happened


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 13, 2015)

So today it marks exactly two years since that terrifying day that led to Claire Davis losing her life


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 26, 2016)

In the moments of free time I've had recently I've written about somethings, and here is one of them, the one I feel was the most detailed and the hardest to write. I also posted it in my journal.

It was Friday December 13, 2013. There is the movie about Friday the thirteenth being bad and this was no exception. I remember my math teacher saying jokingly have a great day. Around lunch as I would find out later that day, it became a day you only hear about on TV. The moment you really get scared for someone. I had been called in from recuse while while the school was put under secure perimeter. Rumor was flying around but no teacher would actually confirm. When I got home I found the truth, and not any school. Arapahoe High School, my cousin's school. That night a sorta packed but more watched the news. Sometime later it was told that my uncle had gotten my cousin and he was okay. That night when we got there he was playing hockey with his brother and friends. It was late so I went to bed, but it took me a bit to fall asleep. I only faked being asleep when they got back and being in a trundle bed it was in between his bed and another. When I knew he was near and actually safe I couldn't help but let a smile cross my face. He was okay.

That morning I used my trumpet as the alarm clock for everyone it meant so much to me to see him. Looking back at it he had commented on the countdown I had going and that is to show, despite what had happened the previous day he was still the same person inside. That morning during the car ride to ski he spoke about it and answered our questions. I've forgotten most of it now but wish I hadn't.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow, three years already!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2016)




----------

